# Pregnyl to support 2ww



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi hope someone can share there experiences with me please.

Clinic is considering me using Pregnyl to support my 2ww this time as cyclogest doesnt seem to do anything.

Has anyone else used this,  what days in the 2ww do you inject,  does it delay your test date?

thanks

Katie


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Anyone


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57586.0.html

A nurse will answer your query as soon as possible.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Pregnyl can be helpful as it gets your body to produce the progesterone rather than the artificial variety.
Normally given every three days but each clinic will vary as to how many in total and you will have to have a blood test for pregnancy test if the last injection is anything closer than 7 days before your test date.

Ruth


----------

